# New HB products...



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Being announced today down at the Red River....3pm our time. 
I'm anxious to see what else they've come up with!!!!


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Interesting....it's a $2000 add-on!!! YIKES!!!! The technology is pretty cool......what's next?

http://www.humminbird.com/360Imaging/

I wonder how that's going to mount to a boat equipped with power pole?


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

That is nuts! I just got a DI unit for my yak, and have been playing around with the simulation mode for about an hour.


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

When I first saw it I was praying it was a free download for my HB unit but once I saw that sonar add on my dreams were crushed.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

I don't understand all the hype and fanfare when they will not be available until sometime in August of this year. A transducer that is going to cost 2000 is not a technology breakthrough its a travesty. These units are expensive enough already.

Plus from what I understand my older SI units will not function with it anyway. They do not have an ethernet port. Sorry Humminbird I don't have enough money to shell out 2-3 grand every spring just to stay current.

Really disappointed in Humminbird. While the technology is exciting. The marketing procedure and the price point is mind boggling bad.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

papa, 

Its new thats why it costs too much. Its the same as many business model out there, especially in the tec market. Every time there is an advancement it is going to cost an arm and a leg for the item for a few years until it becomes obsolete and something else takes its place. 

Computers in the 90s had a few Meg's of memory that could never be filled, and went for 2000 bucks. Now if you get a new comp, you are looking at tera bites, 10 X 6 times more memory for the same price as back then.


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Pretty sweet but way to expensive imo. The sponsored anglers will enjoy it though

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Very cool technology. To rich for my blood.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I applaud HB for their constant advancement in technology. I too cannot afford to shell out that kind of cash for the new technology but HB is great with making sure MOST updates are compatiable with the older units. They have to cut ties with older obsolete units at some point. My 1197 isn't compatiable with the new 360 imaging either.

Think about it....a few years back people were jaw dropping at the fact that SI was here and that the units were as costly as they were.....now you see them everywhere.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Wait until you forget to bring the pole back up and go to shallow or take off on plane and break the $2k transducer. Thats going to suck. Why can't they have the same technology with a thru-hull transducer so it is protected inside the boat? Seems their engineers need to do a little more work on this for the $2k price tag.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Flippin 416 said:


> I applaud HB for their constant advancement in technology. I too cannot afford to shell out that kind of cash for the new technology but HB is great with making sure MOST updates are compatiable with the older units. They have to cut ties with older obsolete units at some point. My 1197 isn't compatiable with the new 360 imaging either.
> 
> Think about it....a few years back people were jaw dropping at the fact that SI was here and that the units were as costly as they were.....now you see them everywhere.


How do you know it's not compatible with your 1197? I didn't see any info on compatability anywhere? 

That's funny though, all the Bird guys were ripping Lowrance for Structure Map not working on Gen1 units, looks like Bird is doing the same thing. New stuff new hardware.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

It's in this add from Cabelas.

http://www.cabelas.com/sonar-and-so...-BF5D-E111-88CA-001B21631C34&mr:referralID=NA


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Are you kidding me! Now I can see fish ahead of me. That looks amazing. 

But, Now I have to save for 2 more years though to upgrade. Darn.

Rickerd


----------

